# iPad 2 Wifi (Partage iPhone) ? 3G (SIM iPhone/Jumelle) ?



## Kéfa (2 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Je commence à m'intéresser à l'achat d'un iPad 2 que j'utiliserai principalement en Wifi à la maison mais je m'intéresse également au fait de pouvoir l'utiliser en mobilité. Je possède déjà un iPhone 4 jailbreaké en 4.1.

*Cas d'un iPad 2 3G*

1) Si je mets la carte SIM de mon iPhone 4 (Abonnement Orange Origami Star avec Data 2Go) dans un iPad 3G. Est-ce que cela fonctionne ? Je lis sur internet tout et son contraire, je ne sais plus trop quoi en penser.

2) Une carte SIM jumelle est-elle envisageable ? Je lis à certains endroits que la data avec une SIM jumelle est disponible, à d'autres que non uniquement la voix...

3) Si solution 1 et 2 non envisageables, des opérateurs low-cost fournissent-ils des abonnements plus intéressants que ceux de nos 3 leaders ?


*Cas d'un iPad 2 Wifi*

1) Apparemment, depuis le firmware 4.3, Apple offre officiellement la possibilité de partager la connexion de l'iPhone. Est-ce envisageable sans abonnement spécifique Orange (Si non, quelle est la nouveauté ?) ? Idem, à ce sujet, je lis tout et n'importe quoi.

2) Si utilisation de MyWi ou PDANet, y'a-t-il un risque de hors forfait ? Y'a-t-il un problème avec certains FW (sur iPhone et/ou iPad ?). Certains disent que oui, d'autres que non. Y'a-t-il une différence iPad 1 / iPad 2 ?

Merci d'avance de tous vos conseils avisés qui conditionnera mon achat.


----------



## dimix1973 (4 Septembre 2011)

beaucoup de questions...
1/ ton iphone 4 a une micro sim, donc normalement si l'IPAD 2 utilise une microSIM... pas de problème (je crois que c'est le cas)
pour le reste, je vois pas trop l'intérêt d'une carte jumelee... ça a un cout... autant acheter une carte Microsim Data prépayé... tu seras tranquille.

je ne connais pas d'opérateur lowcost capable de fournir cela... 

2/ ipad Wifi: tu parles du tethering. c'est effectivement dispo et ça marche très bien.
cela t'évite  d'avoir plusieurs SIM, et surtout ça t'évite de jailbreake ton iphone et ton ipad..
apres , c'est a toi de voir.
moi ça marche a merveille.
il faut bien sur vérifier que ton opérateur accepte de faire: Partage de Données.
Bouygues le fait... c'est sur... SFR et Orange ..je ne sais pas. mais il faut juste demander , et ça simplifiera la question.
je ne peux pas répondre pour l'ipad 1, je ne partage la connexion qu'avec le Ipad 2 et Iphone 4.
j'ai un abonnement DATA illimité, je ne suis donc jamais hors forfait... sauf quand je fais du roaming...
A+


----------



## Kéfa (4 Septembre 2011)

Merci de tes réponses!

1) L'intérêt d'une carte jumelée, c'est surtout de ne payer que le prix de cette carte à savoir 12/mois chez Orange d'après mes recherches et d'utiliser mon forfait 2Go de l'iPhone ce qui évitera de payer 20? 30? pour un nouveau forfait spécial iPad...

2) Oui je parlais bien du tethering. Apparemment, Orange (tout comme SFR comme tu le soulignes) n'accepte pas cette fonctionnalité sans une option Internet Everywhere donc impossible de le gérer de façon officielle (chez Orange en tout cas).

J'ai testé cette après midi dans une FNAC de partager la 3G de mon iPhone grâce à MyWi à l'iPad de démonstration. Petit test de navigation concluant. A cet instant, toujours pas de hors forfait facturé donc c'est une solution envisageable à terme.


Au fur à mesure de mes recherches, je m'aperçois que les prix d'occasion des iPad 2 Wifi+3G sont plus intéressants (par rapport au prix du neuf) que les iPad 2 Wifi que les possesseurs cherchent à revendre à un prix élevé pour se tourner vers des 3G. Je pense qu'il y a de meilleures affaires à faire sur un modèle 3G qui sera d'avantage évolutif sur le long terme.

Si quelqu'un a un autre avis intéressant...


----------

